# Able to use a Canon lens on Olympus body?



## selenechiba (Sep 30, 2009)

Forgive me if this should be in another area!

I have an Olympus EVOLT E-410, but I'd really love to be able to use the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 lens. I'm new to the adapter train of thought - would that work? The lens is unbelievably cheap, yet so completely stellar in the performance area, it's ridiculous.

If it simply won't work on the Olympus body, is there a similar lens in price and performance that would? Olympus' 50mm f/2.0 is much too expensive to even consider right now, and I've never needed to know of any others that might be compatible with the body. $99.95 vs $447.00!


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope.

You can't.


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 1, 2009)

If cost is the main factor an option is a OM 50 f1.4 and adapter.

It will be full manual but can be had for ~$100 off ebay.

Cheers, Don


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 1, 2009)

Why would anyone pay more than $500 for an olympus lens!!!!
I say you sell your olympus, buy a Canon 20D body (about £200 - $350 on ebay)
and get your lens!
Larger sensor, Better ISO handling, Semi-pro body etc...


----------



## bengtb (Oct 1, 2009)

....and get an OM 50mm/1.8 







You find at Ipernity

Why usin Oly. Its better at transforming jpgs and make excellent zoom...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2009)

Canon EF lenses have no aperture control ring on them, so you'd be stuck with the Canon lens wide open at f/1.8, where the cheapie 50 is decidedly nowhere near "completely stellar". The only lenses that are well-suited to adapter use on off-system bodies are lenses which have a manual, mechanical aperture ring on the lens. Lenses which have an electronically-regulated aperture control ring require fairly expensive, and uncommon, electronically-controlled adapter rings which cost in the $189 price range, and are available only for a select few lens mounts, like Nikon G-series to Canon EOS.

A good choice would be to get an Olympus OM to 4/3 adapter and then use on of the truly fine 50mm Zuiko lenses made by Olympus--then you'd have better optical quality, better focusing, better lens coatings, and a lens that would allow you to control the f/stop. This one is $29.
Amazon.com: Fotodiox Olympus OM Lens to OM 4/3 Mount Adapter for E-30, E-3, E-400, E-410, E420, E450, E-510, E-520, E-620, Panasonic DMC-L10 Cameras: Camera & Photo


----------



## ann (Oct 1, 2009)

just as an fyi to one of the above post, there are other camera makers besides canon and nikon that make high end lenses, and Olympus happens to be one.

Yes they like every other maker have so so lenses, but there are a few that are worth a lot more than $500.

as a disclaimer, i have been using nikon lenses for over 50 years, and only high end ones at that, but i  have also looked at other options including the olympus series of professional high end options.


----------



## selenechiba (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you so much, everyone! Your responses and ideas are very much appreciated - I will consider each one of them.

Actually, in response to selling my Olympus: I was thinking about it!, but it would feel like a type of betrayal. That camera has been by my side for quite some time. Also, I've recently gotten the Zuiko 35mm macro lens for it, which I *adore*. I would hate to part with it.

Decisions, decisions.


----------

